# Bench Yao



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm serious. Let him feel shame for his poor play. He'll probably play better with that mentality anyway. Instead of being so nice to him and make excuses like:

"next time you're open and no one passes to you grab me by the collar!" - JVG

"we didn't do a good job taking pressure away from Yao" - Teammates

"Yao had some bad fouls called against him which took him out of the game" - us

It's all true, but Yao's a friggin superstar, he's gotta find his own way to solve those problems. I mean, when you hear remarks like that, you'll just have the perception that Yao's not doing anything wrong. Well he is, he's not playing up to the level he's capable of.

Is he not 100%? Then bench him for a few games, put him in therapy, and give him all the rest he needs. 'cuz right now having Mutumbo as our starter ain't that big a difference to our on court performance anyway. Our team is winning right now, but it ain't 'cuz of Yao. If we wanna make a championship run we need the Yao who can score at will on offense and be a feared presence on defense. It's time to treat Yao like a real man.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Hire people to kill his family, then tell Yao once he wins a championship the identity of the killers wil be revealed. Gives us a championship, and would also be a pretty badass movie.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Hire people to kill his family, then tell Yao once he wins a championship the identity of the killers wil be revealed. Gives us a championship, and would also be a pretty badass movie.


Starring Jet Li with 2 feet-long leg extensions


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

maybe Benching him is not so good an idea.remember in his rookie season,he was benched(Cato started instead) by that Coach(i forgot his name)after Rudy was striked by the cancer?he did even worse.well,i really don't understand Yao now.he could not be really pissed off in NBA.once he was pissed off,he would be the Hulk like he did in the China National Team.yeah,bad fouls were not much an excuse,cuz sometimes he got more bad calls when playing for the national team but still shouldered his team afterwards.i guess he just doesn't feel this is his team then he doesn't need take the responsibilities.well,i remember when he was in Shanghai Sharks,he played like a beast and often uttered some cocky words,like "Bayi Rockets r just a bunch of old dudes"in the 2nd game of CBA finals when Shanghai blew out Bayi or "i just screwed another so-called great Center,haha"when he owned a center from the europe.This Yao Ming is no longer the younger Yao Ming who I liked way more for his passion and arrogance.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> maybe Benching him is not so good an idea.remember in his rookie season,he was benched(Cato started instead) by that Coach(i forgot his name)after Rudy was striked by the cancer?he did even worse.well,i really don't understand Yao now.he could not be really pissed off in NBA.once he was pissed off,he would be the Hulk like he did in the China National Team.yeah,bad fouls were not much an excuse,cuz sometimes he got more bad calls when playing for the national team but still shouldered his team afterwards.i guess he just doesn't feel this is his team then he doesn't need take the responsibilities.well,i remember when he was in Shanghai Sharks,he played like a beast and often uttered some cocky words,like "Bayi Rockets r just a bunch of old dudes"in the 2nd game of CBA finals when Shanghai blew out Bayi or "i just screwed another so-called great Center,haha"when he owned a center from the europe.This Yao Ming is no longer the younger Yao Ming who I liked way more for his passion and arrogance.


I didn't following him that closely his first season actually  but that was still pretty early in his rookie season when he still kinda sucked wasn't it? I seriously never knew Yao had any arrogance in him!

The thing with Yao is that he's too much of a team player here. In the national team he knows he's the only one that can carry them to victory, so he demands the ball and yells at his teammates. In Houston, it almost seems like he's just playing a role, a sidekick to T-Mac like someone has put it. It seems like he doesn't want to do anything excessive "for the team". But he's gotta understand that what he's doing right now is hurting the team. The early season rust is gone from almost everyone now, so Yao's bad play is more noticable than ever. 

What's worse is all his bad games are being played on national TV... I've been noticing more "Yao is overrated" and "Curry/B Miller > Yao" posts than ever. I expected Yao to be playing at the level Amare is playing this year, and I've been terribly disappointed thus far. Yao better get his act together else I just may be convinced that he will never take his game to another level....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't following him that closely his first season actually  but that was still pretty early in his rookie season when he still kinda sucked wasn't it? I seriously never knew Yao had any arrogance in him!
> ...


well,with TMAC in this team,Yao's personality dictates he might just choose to "play a role, a sidekick to T-Mac like someone has put it." i guess he cares more about getting along well with teammates (like the chinese phrase" GuanXi ") than his performance in the court. i found this since Francis was traded( Yao have talked for so many times he was unhappy with Steve's leave and how much he liked Steve.)he just cared too much about the relationship with teammates.i guess yao just worried: if he played in the way he did in the national team or play as a leader,he could not get along with TMAC.that's my guess.

well, he lost about 12 lbs of weight after the flu and still with a few cough thus far.hope he could play better or at least with some passion when he is 100%.




> Yao Ming got an influenza/high fever 2 weeks ago. His record of 193 consecutive NBA games halted. His coughing has not stopped until now. "This is the first time in 2 years that I am sick. Just too tired and exhausted." Yao Ming thinks the influenza was the result of over-exhaustion/tiredness. "Do you know I have dropped 12 lbs because of this flu ??" Yao Ming feels his ability to fend off his offenders has been impacted by this drop of weight. So other than shoot-out practice and competitions, the priority in these few days has been trying to gain weight (as soon as possible).
> 
> "Well it is so simple to gain weight; just increase the strength and power training and eat more every day. Very simple eh ?" In order to gain weight quickly, Yao Ming has had big appetite these days. Just before his interview with the reporter, he just devoured 9 chicken McNuggets, a cup of mashed potato salad, a full dish of Italian spaghetti. But after three hours, Yao Ming started to feel hungry again. So he pressed button for room service.
> 
> ...


http://www.yaomingmania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=147999&highlight=#147999 (the 2nd article in that page)


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

yao ming played disgusting last night. I put blame on everyone last night for such an ugly game. there were so many times when yao was looking straight at the ball handler, asking for the ball, and the guy opts to swing it to the wing. (ie one time yao had great position with juwan howard 5 feet in front of him, instead the cancer opts to pass it to the wing)

and other times yao would do some insanely stupid thing like stand in a corner or run up to the perimeter with 7 seconds on the opposing teams shot clock.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao's going to bounce back vs. San Antonio tonight. You watch.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Hire people to kill his family, then tell Yao once he wins a championship the identity of the killers wil be revealed. Gives us a championship, and would also be a pretty badass movie.





> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Starring Jet Li with 2 feet-long leg extensions


----------



## Music¡îBilly (Jan 17, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Hire people to kill his family, then tell Yao once he wins a championship the identity of the killers wil be revealed. Gives us a championship, and would also be a pretty badass movie.


God! That's amazingly interesting! You can definitely do that if you can. Yao is really the kind of guy who need be stumulated before he play well ..


----------

